# Impotent Husband and Dildo Usage



## Lasr60637 (Nov 14, 2008)

I want my husband to use a dildo on me but I'm afraid he would be insulted. He's impotent (prostate cancer surgery), has erections but cant keep them long enough for intercourse. He's great orally, but I need that other action. I have a dildo, use it on myself when I'm alone and want to introduce it to our relationship. 

How do I do that?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the fact my wife has one, matter of fact I buy them for her.

I would introduce it during a makeout session, I am sure he feels bad he can't sustain a erection long enough.

I would do a serious make out session, and then pop it out, saying you want to try something new and different...see if he is game, once he is game, then let him finish you off.

As a man I would ahve no problem with this, it would be quite fun, I love watching my wife reach orgasm, I am sure he is the same.

As I always say, better a toy then another man.


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

yep!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree...pop it out and experiment. Does he know you have it (I presume)? Then let him "catch" you using and ask him to help you.  Also, give him the opportunity to give you oral while using the dildo.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

My husband was not a big fan of toys, until I started showing him how I use it. Now he jokes about it and will even shop with me for them! Show him!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

tell him how you feel . get him to tell you what he thinks and try experimenting. ok its not for all ppl, but you wont know that until you try it. 
all your asking for is a new way of enjoying eachother
but if you find you enjoy it , you can enjoy it together and the toy doesnt have to be an intimidation. 
a sex session using toys can be fun as long as you have the right balance of touching and kissing and oral sex (if you like that) on eachother.
you might not get the balance right on the first go - but its a chance to increase intimacy between you and try new things to encourage your sexual appetite.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

GAsoccerman said:


> I love the fact my wife has one, matter of fact I buy them for her.
> 
> I would introduce it during a makeout session, I am sure he feels bad he can't sustain a erection long enough.
> 
> ...


:iagree: with all the above.

draconis


----------

